# My ABA Intake Manifold Project



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates



nubVR said:


> Alright... did about 3 passes on each.... broke the bit on the last one.... ****in arm is bleeding.... you owe me!!!! lol Anyway i figured that was a sign to stop.... i ordered 2 bits when i ordered so were ok still.... i still have another 1/2" to lower the bit, so they should really grow in size when i lower it! ill try and do some more in the morning! Have a good thanksgiving man





nubVR said:


> Update.....
> troubles bro.... good thing it happend now.... i lowered the bit a little bit and look what happend!
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATES eace:



nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


:laugh::snowcool:



nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


Updates


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude that's pretty baller. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I assume by the way you're posting quotes and messages that you have someone building this for you? If you don't mind my asking, what are you paying for a manifold like this? Is it going into a boosted application? Man that just got me excited.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm about 500 dollars into it so far.

The fabricator is NUBWORKS.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a rough sketch, but thats the idea I'm hoping for.



nubVR said:


> So.... got some pics. IC is big, just like i thought it was gonna be. When i recomended the IC we picked, it was based on the first pics you showed me, from bulldogger.... with the core in front of the runners. So keep that in mind when we figure out what were doing!
> 
> First pic, just for size compare and layout, there is about 1/2" i can go down
> 
> ...


I'm hoping we can chop the core down a bit, or I may just get him another core to work w



nubVR said:


> alright..... Im gonna highly recomend a billet fuel rail, and a FPR that is moved out a bit, or remote mounted check out how the core sits, off set because of the FPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some nice progress.

bump it up.

did work today.



























































































*INDUCTION TEASER 7"Velocity Stack will be mounted in DS Headlight spot.*









*
This will connect to the BBM airbox, pictured earlier in thread.*










Mounted in headlight bracket, ready to go.

For Day use and Dyno/ shows only.



nubVR said:


> ok this last pic is rough shape of plenum, the front of it is 12" from the head..... Im a little worried about overal height and the hood, sinse the hood slopes torward the front...... Half of me wants to make a card board template that we would be able to attatch and let you shut your hood and see if it smashes.... id hate to do all the work and be cuttin stuff apart, this is the problem with doin this type of stuff and not having a car here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some more progress, any thoughts on the above?....



jettred3 said:


> USRT said:
> 
> 
> > US Rally Team Hahaha, credit goes to Justin and other USRT gangstas, too.  So, when is this beast going to be finished, Dr. Ivey? The flow dynamics of an IC core just before the plenum have got us scratching our heads. None of the conventional formulas we use here "work" with the IC so close. It's fun to be a "n00b" again and watch with no specific expectations.
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

bump.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Seen a bunch of this.
I think it would be a good idea to make a thick sleeve similar to that of what pizza delivery uses to hold heat in the boxes, only reverse as to keep heat out, and cold in.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sleave for what?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Ummm, to wrap around the the majority of the core and TB?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> Ummm, to wrap around the the majority of the core and TB?


No need, this setup will stay cool to the touch...if not there is always snow performance wmi.

I think that would just look silly.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

UPDATES!!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*










Is this how low its going to sit over the valve cover? Or is it just resting on it for the sake of the picture?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

We need to wait till the back half gets welded to the core and the vc topped off....only time will tell.

Stay tuned!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pretty sure its just resting on that small plate for mockup purposes.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plenum build begins, I may have to source a smaller rad, any suggestions?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Just take an inch out of your runners,


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> Just take an inch out of your runners,


Not an option at this point, I tried to go that route awhile back.

I will make everything fit around this design so I can build a proper sized plenum on it.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

opcorn:that is an awesome intake setup:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mk2golf14s said:


> opcorn:that is an awesome intake setup:thumbup:


 Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Caps show up tomorrow, pics will tell the whole story.


End Caps went right were I wanted them to go, gained .25 liters of plenum volume.

Considering all the research I have done on intake design, I wanted as much volume as I could get with the space given. 

That was the goal, gain more volume, there have been some testing done on FSAE engines showing that plenum volume 3 to 5x engine displacement was still making more power as volume increased. 

In my case, my engine is just an 8v but the caps gave me more volume, nuff said.


Progress on the intake!!!





























I think this is gonna give it the best flow we can possibly get!

Dude, Am I crazy? I really don't thing the front of the core area is short enough to clear your hood! I'm scared.... Anyway here's the plenum shape I'm gonna try and roll...... It's about our only option

It's gonna keep the air speed up, instead of coming out of the awic and falling on its face, like a velocity stack, how the bell sucks the air from around the lip? That radius is gonna pull the air torward the runners, With the flat lip it would have made a lot of turbulence

Back Half welded on, now we just have 1.8t IAT sensor provision, and vacuum ports to add, and if i'm lucky I can have Nub tap the TB flange, and bottom center of plenum for WAI ports.

Make sense?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

jettred3 said:


>


Holy crap. That looks just like VR6's intake. This is really cool! Good work


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks hurt means a lot coming from you. Anyone have thoughts on bigger valves as far as pros and cons? Thinking stock may be best to keep port velocity up... This will be run with a pte 5557e


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

stock intake, +1 exhaust.

As good as that looks, I still cant see how its going to clear a non-hacked valve cover. Every picture shows it resting on a shortened cover.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

911_fan said:


> stock intake, +1 exhaust.
> 
> As good as that looks, I still cant see how its going to clear a non-hacked valve cover. Every picture shows it resting on a shortened cover.


The shortened cover pictured will be welded up, it has been chopped above the cam, and has room for the oil splash tray.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Valve Cover in progress....











NubWorks
Liked · 5 minutes ago via mobile 
On your timeline · Remove

Filler plates and a valve cover.......... Here's the start! — with Joshua Ivey and Brian Bement.
Unlike · · Share


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

eant you know your stuff..:beer::beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

jettred3 said:


> Thanks hurt means a lot coming from you. Anyone have thoughts on bigger valves as far as pros and cons? Thinking stock may be best to keep port velocity up... This will be run with a pte 5557e


A lot coming from_ me_? Why? I'm just another enthusiast! My name's Colm, feel free to use it. :wave:

The TT big valve kit really isn't going to do anything unless you have substantial headwork. I usually go with this combo: stock intake and +0.5 exhaust. Since you're going to be running boost, consider going with 1mm oversized on intake and 1.5mm on exhaust, IF you're going to do some valve job or port the head. If not, just go with a 0.5mm bigger exhaust. Really, there won't be that big of a difference over stock..


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Take some time and smooth out those welds!


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

This is a really interesting project. At least when you open your hood you know that it will be unique. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ill blend the welds and seams


----------



## ministock74 (May 26, 2009)

*custom intake*

i'll admit, it looked kinda crude at first, but this project.. i will be watching.. and waiting for. great job man. i just finished a holley 2bbl. manifold for my aba/1.8 motor. Keep up the good work, be patient and it will fall into place..


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Manifold Entanks!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welded Water End Tanks!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Beast!


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thats some really nice work and I cant wait to see it in the bay but how are you gonna change the spark plugs when it comes time?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dann0 said:


> Thats some really nice work and I cant wait to see it in the bay but how are you gonna change the spark plugs when it comes time?


 Will have to pull the intake manifold if need be...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

On second thought, it should not be that bad, just need a small ratchet and a swivel.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*wow*

please more pictures. manifold going to slip between the valve cover correct? :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ghoastoflyle said:


> please more pictures. manifold going to slip between the valve cover correct? :thumbup:


 Yes manifold should appear "nestled" or sunken into the valve cover... 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v739/kinkbmxkid/INTERMANICOOLER/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great! Cant wait to see what it will put down when its all said and done

Keep up the good work guys :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

that looks great, im sure its gonna lay down some good numbers! :beer::beer:


----------



## fwdisbestwd (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy fabrication, batman!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the first sets of nozzles ready for testing.


----------



## WhatsupWisconcin420 (Aug 13, 2010)

this is absolutly ausome man great job. cant wait to see how it all works out, good luck!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Things are starting to come together, too bad, it all needs to come apart to drop in the built motor...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> I agree with you completely, this will get me through the winter, and then I will upgrade the size of the heat exchager, I'm hoping to have Forge build me a RAD / AWIC cooler drop in combo unit, built to my specs to clear the intermanicoolers plenum....
> 
> May add a small fan to pull air, through that heat exchanger to help. Wont be able to drive it till 12/10/12 as i am waiting to get my liscense back, ambient air temps, and water meth should cool down the water a good bit.






Second core 13 x 7 x 2 coming to slot in infront of the rad, no fan for core 2 though.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Holy crap that's amazingly well fabbed.


----------



## t.moe (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy whoa!!!! Amazing work!!

For the PCV you're running a line from the valve cover to the catch can to the block and bypassing the line back into the intake with the filter...amirite? :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

t.moe said:


> Holy whoa!!!! Amazing work!!
> 
> For the PCV you're running a line from the valve cover to the catch can to the block and bypassing the line back into the intake with the filter...amirite? :thumbup:


Yup


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

t.moe said:


> Holy whoa!!!! Amazing work!!
> 
> For the PCV you're running a line from the valve cover to the catch can to the block and bypassing the line back into the intake with the filter...amirite? :thumbup:


Looks to be a normal catchcan (in and out).


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

fantastic fabrication here :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

